# whats biting on the pier?



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wanting to go to the pcola gulf pier one day this week probably early before the people coming to watch the blue angels get out there. Anybody heard of any action out there ?


----------



## demmackerel (Apr 26, 2014)

Gulf shores king bite yesterday.... had one at 30-40 lbs smoke out about 300 yds around 6pm got sharked 40 yds off pier... about 15 more fish hooked... a dozen seen... all over 15 lbs... most seen were in the 20-40 lb range... big kings finally at gulf state pier =D *bites have been late late afternoon*


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dang jaws... but thanks for the info. I'm gonna goto the pcola pier at daylight tomorrow .Maybe the bite will be at pcola in the mornin.


----------

